# Spreadsheet with Top MFAs, including application materials, deadlines, etc.



## mistah_P (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey folks,
So I've been on this site for about a month now reading up and gleaning some very useful info about all the film programs, which I will hopefully apply to at the end of this year. And I noticed one thing was missing for me and that is: a clear single-look document that so I could look at all the programs I was interested in side-by-side and compare them (and eventually track my progress).

So I created a spread to do this for now with mostly MFA in Screenwriting and some MFA in Directing (my interests), since I figured it would probably be useful to everyone here. Plus I figured it'd be a good way to crowdsource some info which I wasn't able to find online with clarity.

So without further ado, here is the link to the file: Film MFA Spread

For the moment, I think until there's a solid 1.0 version I will keep this on "view only" although if you want to add programs to the spread feel free to DM me, and I'll invite you to edit.

The programs I have covered:

*MFA Screenwriting*
AFI Conservatory   
UofT @ Austin   
USC   
UCLA   
UofT @ Austin: Michener Center   
Loyola Marymount University   
Champman University

*MFA in Directing*
UCLA   
UofT @ Austin
Loyola Marymount University   
Champman University

As y'all may notice there are no East Coast schools, and that's because I'm not planning on applying to any, but if someone wants to add them that'd be awesome.


I hope you find it useful.


----------



## mistah_P (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh.. 
Also I need a bit of help with some info:
1. Whether some of the programs (UCLA, USC, Chapman) have internships and whether these are mandatory or optional.
2. The class sizes of the MFA programs at AFI, UCLA, Loyala and Chapman
3. The average age and GPAs of incoming students pretty much everywhere (This is the norm for lots of other Masters, but dont see anything on film MFAs
4. Average GRE at Austin
5. Some of the tuition stuff may be out of whack. I see sometimes vastly different estimates on different sites. I've tried to limit myself to primary sources.

So if you have any info please DM me and I'll add it in. and if you have a source (like: I'm at the school now. Or a primary source website) it would be great.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2018)

Awesome! This is great info to add to the school's film school pages on this site as well. Are you familiar with the that section of the site?

Graduate Film Schools | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums

Great work!


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 14, 2018)

This is incredibly impressive!   Just curious: how did you find the info regarding acceptance rates?


----------



## mistah_P (Mar 14, 2018)

Chris W said:


> Awesome! This is great info to add to the school's film school pages on this site as well. Are you familiar with the that section of the site?
> 
> Graduate Film Schools | FilmSchool.org - The Best Film School Reviews & Forums
> 
> Great work!


I did see it and it's great stuff. But I needed also more information as well as the ability to see things side by side ina  single document. Plus I like the Sheets format as I can add info that will be useful.

If you have any suggestions for improvement, I'm happy to hear them.


----------



## mistah_P (Mar 14, 2018)

Frankie Bones said:


> This is incredibly impressive!   Just curious: how did you find the info regarding acceptance rates?



Geez, I should have tracked all the sources as I was building it. But I took the info from primary sourcesas much as I could (the schools themselves, or Graduate school reports, so for example the Michener Acceptance rate is from the website of the program). Some comes from here, even if this is a bit outdated: MFA Film & TV Acceptance rates (So Peterson's, which is generally a pretty good source, though less good than the school's self-reporting).

I noticed that sometimes the stats are for the entire graduate school (And not a specific program). In those cases I think it's safe to assume that Directing (And Cinematography) are more desired and competitive than other departments.

Also in some places I found a variety of sources with wildly different stats from year to year, which is why I tried to keep it to primary sources where possible. Anyhow, some of it may be wrong, so if anyone has updates, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Frankie Bones (Mar 15, 2018)

mistah_P said:


> Geez, I should have tracked all the sources as I was building it. But I took the info from primary sourcesas much as I could (the schools themselves, or Graduate school reports, so for example the Michener Acceptance rate is from the website of the program). Some comes from here, even if this is a bit outdated: MFA Film & TV Acceptance rates (So Peterson's, which is generally a pretty good source, though less good than the school's self-reporting).
> 
> I noticed that sometimes the stats are for the entire graduate school (And not a specific program). In those cases I think it's safe to assume that Directing (And Cinematography) are more desired and competitive than other departments.
> 
> Also in some places I found a variety of sources with wildly different stats from year to year, which is why I tried to keep it to primary sources where possible. Anyhow, some of it may be wrong, so if anyone has updates, feel free to let me know.



thanks Mr. P


----------

